# '91 Sentra Transmission Problem



## contactsb (Apr 20, 2004)

My father has a '91 Sentra (automatic transmisssion). When the car gets warm the transmission will not shift higher than 4th gear. I tried shifting into overdrive and switching into second to see if the car would fall in gear and it won't. Any answers?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

contactsb said:


> My father has a '91 Sentra (automatic transmisssion). When the car gets warm the transmission will not shift higher than 4th gear. I tried shifting into overdrive and switching into second to see if the car would fall in gear and it won't. Any answers?


? The USDM B13 Sentra's automatic transmission didn't have more than 4 gears.


----------

